# Would like some input on my thread...



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

I have been writing this in the "Life After Divorce" with little input coming from others and it occurred to me that it may not be the right forum and it really belongs here. So here is the link. I'd love some comments and advice...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/life-after-divorce/62612-after-2-years-its-finally-going-happen.html


----------

